# San Diego Locals



## Br8knitOFF (Jul 6, 2006)

Here are a couple of red diamonds we got the other night road cruising... BEAUTIFUL guys!

//Todd


----------



## JEZ (Jul 6, 2006)

Great Shots Todd!!

Awesome!!


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Jul 6, 2006)

Cool there nice looking snakes.... 8)


----------



## herptrader (Jul 6, 2006)

Very nice looking specimens. I hope they stay well clear of the round up!

A few years ago I went lookng for herps in the foot hills around Escondido but never had any luck.


----------



## bobthefish (Jul 6, 2006)

Pretty! I love them- one of the few ven's I'd consider having. Do you still get rosy boas in the wild there? I used to live in La Jolla in the 70's, and we used to find them in the canyon behind our place all the time.


----------



## jessop (Jul 6, 2006)

beautiful looking animals! now thats a snake you don't wanna get tagged by...


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jul 6, 2006)

I love the colouration around the base of the tail.


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Jul 6, 2006)

Bob,
We got them out in Fallbrook, and yes- the Rosy's are still around!

That's actually what we were out looking for that night, but nada.

We found 1 more red DOR, 3 DOR Helleri, and 1 DOR SD Gopher.

Here are a couple Rosy's I caught earlier in the season...


----------



## Rennie (Jul 6, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## olivehydra (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the exotic pics, nice change  
Hope your olive is doing well


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think we need an APS do at Todd's place!!!


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Hydra- the olive is doing awesome!

He's still the star of the show around here!!!

//Todd


----------



## Hickson (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: RE: San Diego Locals*



peterjohnson64 said:


> I think we need an APS do at Todd's place!!!



Agreed.

But lets get the APS get-together at Uluru out of the way first.



Hix


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Jul 7, 2006)

You guys are all welcome here if you're out this way!

Better make it quick though... we're looking to move soon, but we've got some cool fauna out there, too! (same offer applies)

//Todd


----------



## bobthefish (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the Rosy pics! I miss my baby! I got her in San Deigo when I was 4 or 5, and she's still going at 31! My parents have her now. They are the best snakes!


----------



## bobthefish (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the Rosy pics! I miss my baby! I got her in La Jolla when I was 4 or 5, and she's still going at 31! My parents have her now. They are the best snakes! Are they threatened or endangered yet?


----------

